# Re purposed dresser brooder



## HeartsHavenHeritageFarm (Sep 21, 2012)

Here is our latest project on the homestead.. I took an old dresser and turn it into a brooder for our 50 newest homestead members... They are happy and peeping away and it cost me only $8 to make when you count the light bulb, wire and light socket. I even made my own auto feeder from a plastic mayo jar and vinegar jug... Have some brooder bottle caps on the way also.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome! Good job.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Such a good idea! Wish I had seen this earlier. Getting free furniture is relatively easy where I love and would have been a much better brooder than the giant totes I am using!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Woo Hoo how green are you! And thrifty too!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I was _wondering _what happened to my favorite "Hunting Clothing".
NOW I know.

JEEZ, Louise *!!!
Ha-Ha !!!  
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome. If you wanted to brood more you could even put the three levels in there  Oh and I also have a mayo jar feeder, its in with my goslings.


----------

